# Rear Surrounds: 10" Coaxial



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

After suffering with low Db boxed speakers for my rear channels, I've finally got some good sounds back there.:yay:

The drivers are 10" Hawthorne Audio Coaxials mounted in (a shabby looking) test baffle.
So far so good. I'm hearing rear channel content I've not heard before. So I'm excited at what the future holds. I've gotten some good suggestions on a different design that I'll be building soon.

Here's a few photos so far:


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Bob, are you noticing completely new sounds, or just a more diffused soundfield? Just wondering because one of the goals for my DIY rear surround project (link in sig) was to have wider dispersal and make the sound feel more enveloping. I didn't even think about coax, but it sounds like I should have! Either way, good work on the speakers, and don't worry, they don't look so bad mounted up on the wall!


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Owen, Not only is the soundfield more enveloping/wider, I have indeed noticed completely new sounds. Not a subtle difference either. 
I'll be doing another version as I've gotten some good advise as to a better design. Yea, I'm liking the OB sound, couldn't wait to do the rears. Now I wished I'd have done this sooner.
Thanks for the complements on the build, but after seeing yours I'm a little embarassed at mine. I've got some MUCH better wood now, just waiting for a weekend to roll around to make some sawdust.
Haven't even started on the 2nd attempt, and am already thinking about doing 10" radials for the rear channels. I love this hobby!

You've got a pro looking box there Owen, very nice build, you should be proud!

Bob


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

Thanks Bob, but don't sell yours short... at least you built 2 of them! I'd love to see what you settle on for a design, so please take pics of the whole process for us.

PS: those chairs looks super comfy... Berklines?


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

I'll take pics, no problem there.
The thing I'd like to try is what Darrel Hawthorne came up with.
The center/lower/front opening would be covered with grill cloth:



















......Or possibly a radial design. Probably Darrel idea first.

The seating is Berklines (#088 I think). Yes, very comfy. Althought due to the shape of the base of the cupholder, they won't hold my glass of wine.:bigsmile:
The cushion of the seats seem like they aren't as cushy as they used to be. I started rotating the chairs (like rotating your cars tires) as best I can. Hard to do since the arms are built in, notice in the photo the center arm isn't a wedge shape like it is supposed to be. The 'straight' arms should be on the outsides only. Kinda funky, but since my butt is always in the same chair, I figure I had better start moving them around or they may not last.

Bob


----------



## Owen Bartley (Oct 18, 2006)

That looks like a nice design. Kinda big mounted on the walls, but that's not such a big concession for most serious enthusiasts (spousal approval can be a different matter I guess). What about adding more holes on the sides for some sideways dispersion? I don't know much about OB speakers, just thinking out loud.


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Yes it will be kind of a big "gonky" looking thing hanging back there. I'm sure I'll bust my skull on it once or twice before I learn my lesson. It's getting to be a little treacherous back there with the two hanging pendant lights, projector, and now some big honkin' speakers. I go back there often to get to the PC. It's not too bad to just walk over and sit down, but anything other than that and I'll be knocking my head. It really scares me when I give the projector a good hard one......_AND IT'S TURNED ON!_ Bad, bad, very bad!:rolleyesno:

The WAF is out of the picture since it was determined before the room was built that I was the decision maker in this room. She gets the entire upstairs to decorate her way. The way I see it, we're even.:bigsmile:

I posted a comment on another forum about the possibilities of making some side 'holes' for the exact reason you mentioned Owen. The thought of making some Velcro "caps" or covers to play with tuning seems appealing. Although "tuning" may be a bit of an extravagance for a channel that doesn't receive much content. But we'll see. I'll be using nice wood for build #2. If I can figure out how to make those side hole covers look decent, I might give it a shot.

Thanks Owen
Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Hi Jay,
I've not seen the number on where exactly the tweeter is crossed to the midwoofer. In this configuration thought the entire unit (compression tweeter, mid-woofer, and passive crossover) should get content solidly into the double digit range. Especially with help (reinforcement) from all the wood and wall.
Stuffing is something I'll be playing with. Either lining with 1" think foam, or the 'usual' stuffing. I'll experiment and see what happens.

I've already started my second project (shown above). I figure it's worthy of it's very own thread;
http://www.hometheatershack.com/for...r-surrounds-10-coaxial-part-ii.html#post49314


Thanks guys,
Bob


----------



## Bob in St. Louis (Oct 21, 2006)

Ok, gotcha! No problem Jay.
Most of the stuff I listen to is either 2 channel or 5.1. I'm not familiar with the tracks you mentioned, and also don't mess with DPL much. Nothing against it, I just haven't played with it much.

I'm not going for "too" narrow up front as my seating is intended for four people. Although a definite sweet spot exists if you sit on the floor dead center. (Note to self: In the future, _NEVER_ get an even number of chairs. No one gets the sweet spot). 
The back however is most definitely omni directional. To the best of my abilities as a matter of fact.
I'm really liking these. I've been skimming through my reference DVD's for the 'best' surround chapters I know of. So far from what I've heard back there the combination of the Hawthornes and this particular alignment has worked wonderfully.

Bob


----------

